# few pic's from this past week



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

nice to see some mallards making their way down. It's been a fun week.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pics!!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

sweet pics!


----------



## MNfowler09 (Oct 22, 2009)

THAT A DRAKE WIDGEON YA GOT THERE IN THE FIRST PIC?? i just recently shot a full plume drake widgeon out there in ND, he is now at the taxidermist!

is that a wistler swan? or what is that :sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

MNfowler09 said:


> THAT A DRAKE WIDGEON YA GOT THERE IN THE FIRST PIC?? i just recently shot a full plume drake widgeon out there in ND, he is now at the taxidermist!
> 
> is that a wistler swan? or what is that :sniper:


That'd be a Tundra Swan budd


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice pic's, looks alittle icy up there,,,,,


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

those are some sweet pics!!


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet pics man!


----------

